# 11mm lead body shot?



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi Folks, 

I saw a video about Catty Shack shooting squirrel with 11mm lead, body shot. This is the video, at 10:20 in the video you can see that. What do you think of that shot? Too bad, they didn't mention his setup. He also said, 9.5 mm steel would have left it an injured animal instead of killing it.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Relivechildhood said:


> He also said, 9.5 mm steel would have left it an injured animal instead of killing it.


I cannot agree with this statement. The size of the projectile is not particularly important, it is the energy that the projectile transmits to the target that matters. With a 9 mm steel ball and 8 mm lead I get an energy of 10 joules without any effort, which is by far enough for squirrel hunting. The shooting is comfortable and accurate.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Relivechildhood said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I saw a video about Catty Shack shooting squirrel with 11mm lead, body shot. This is the video, at 10:20 in the video you can see that. What do you think of that shot? Too bad, they didn't mention his setup. He also said, 9.5 mm steel would have left it an injured animal instead of killing it.


Wanye Martins his name, he's prob rocking Great White 0,85m in 25-20. Not 100% sure you could ask him via Instagram ?!


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Valery said:


> I cannot agree with this statement. The size of the projectile is not particularly important, it is the energy that the projectile transmits to the target that matters. With a 9 mm steel ball and 8 mm lead I get an energy of 10 joules without any effort, which is by far enough for squirrel hunting. The shooting is comfortable and accurate.


Cool, what setup do you use for 9.5 mm steel? I want get that 10 ft-lb energy as well. Also, what speed do you get?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Relivechildhood said:


> what setup do you use for 9.5 mm steel? I want get that 10 ft-lb energy as well. Also, what speed do you get?


10 joules is not 10 ft-lb! It is approximately 7.4 ft-lb. Damn the metric system! 
I accelerate 9.5mm steel with a 0.55 22x15 flax to 75m/s. The draw is 32 inches/82 centimeters.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> Wanye Martins his name, he's prob rocking Great White 0,85m in 25-20. Not 100% sure you could ask him via Instagram ?!


I seem to remember he also shoots 1mm great white cut 25-17. The only added benefit I can see from upping to 11mm steel is from possible deflections if you for example clip the top of a wing or shoulder and the ammo (after deflection) passes through the neck. For me I found 11mm a pain to hold in the pouch and the heavier bands mean a less steady arm and aim.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> I seem to remember he also shoots 1mm great white cut 25-17. The only added benefit I can see from upping to 11mm steel is from possible deflections if you for example clip the top of a wing or shoulder and the ammo (after deflection) passes through the neck. For me I found 11mm a pain to hold in the pouch and the heavier bands mean a less steady arm and aim.


Think the time the vid was done he was on 0.85 still, newer ones the setup you wrote yeah.. His great white in 0.85 is very easy to pull compared to stuff like bsb white or GZK green, I have an roll of that Great White still.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> I seem to remember he also shoots 1mm great white cut 25-17. The only added benefit I can see from upping to 11mm steel is from possible deflections if you for example clip the top of a wing or shoulder and the ammo (after deflection) passes through the neck. For me I found 11mm a pain to hold in the pouch and the heavier bands mean a less steady arm and aim.


So, what setup do you use for hunting small game like a squirrel?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relivechildhood said:


> So, what setup do you use for hunting small game like a squirrel?


The forum has a wealth of info You may want to check it out some time .
Here is a pinned thread in the Hunting forum .








Effective Hunting Setups


Rarely does a month go by that we do not have a new member asking for advice on an effective hunting setup for various game. Whilst most can find the answers to their questions by spending some time reading through the hunting forum, alas, most don't. I am starting this thread in an effort to...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Relivechildhood said:


> So, what setup do you use for hunting small game like a squirrel?


i am in Finland where we aren't legally allowed to hunt with a slingshot but I think it is more about accuracy of the shot than the size. I have seen plenty of good shots with 8mm and 9.5mm that would take out a squirrel with the right setup.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

You don't need any higher than 0.65 0.70 max with 8.7mm 9.5mm steels .I hunt very well with this and 90% of my friends do the same accuracy kills .shot placement is key 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

To be specific I use SS .6 30 x 15 with a 32-inch draw length. This setup work perfectly for me with 9.5 mm Steel. It will also shoot 11 mm steel but it doesn't get the same velocity and I find it easier to hold the 9.5 mm over 11mm. Honestly accuracy is the most important thing, 8 mm steel is an effective hunting ammo if you can make the right shot. You can always go with the tin can test and see if it will shoot all the way through a steel can full of water and empty. Not sure which one of those tests is better, but it takes a lot of energy to go all the way through both sides and water and that's a good starting point. 
The more important thing is that you really feel confident before you start shooting. When you're hitting a squirrel they are tough, way tougher than a rabbit. You hit a squirrel in the neck there's a good chance you're not going to kill it. You need to be dead on before you start hunting.

Vince


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I am only 1 year in my slingshot journey, but reading the older posts, it sounds like the thinking behind 8mm not having the stopping power comes from older latex not having the power of the modern latex.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Very good advice above as far as accuracy.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Relivechildhood said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I saw a video about Catty Shack shooting squirrel with 11mm lead, body shot. This is the video, at 10:20 in the video you can see that. What do you think of that shot? Too bad, they didn't mention his setup. He also said, 9.5 mm steel would have left it an injured animal instead of killing it.


Hello
I know well Wayne from Catty the creator of EVO. Yes, the size of your ammo does matter when hunting. I use EVO slingshot when I hunt with 11 mm lead ammo.

To see why, check this video out, Wayne will explain his setup






Peace


----------

